# Question



## forrealss (Jan 24, 2009)

On my farm while coming home from coyote hunting the other evening a white squirrel was in field near a small creek about 200 yards from my house. This was a first to me, so I was worried if he was in the area. I hunted him all the next day and no sign until 4:45 in the afternoon he stuck his head out of his den he is using in a dead tree.
So no luck, because he never come out fully. The next day I had to work and went off and on while at home and I never saw him. Decided to go back again late and he was out and saw me walking up the side of the field. 
Sorry for the long drawn out post, but wanted to know will he use that den pretty much this whole winter? I have been worried since I would like to have something like that mounted being albino and all. We are having a winter storm atm so no dice again today since I couldnt get out since I had my son.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

He should stay in the same hole unless he gets run out by another squirrel or picked off by a hawk. They tend to use the same nests all season around where I live, it shouldn't be too different where you are, especially with it probably being colder there than here in GA.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Not all white squirrels are albinos. I know that there are a bunch in Eau Claire, WI that I have seen myself and have pics of that re just white, not true albinos. Would still make great looking mounts though!!


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Yeah, you'd have to see their eyes to be able to tell if they were albino.

When I was taking the Marines' Armorers course in Maryland, there were some solid black squirrels. I would have loved to have been able to get one of them mounted, but we weren't allowed to take any game animals on base.


----------



## forrealss (Jan 24, 2009)

Well he is albino however I went back 2 days ago and the den he had been using had a gray squirrel come out of it. There was a big ice storm here in western kentucky, so I couldn' get back there for a few days. Im not sure what happen to him if the gray booted him out or what. I have hunted in a few days and it is very windy and cold today, so im not sure if they would be out or not. Really ticked me off to be honest. Im not sure how far a squirrl will travel if the get booted out of there den, or if he will come back and try to retake it which is my hopes. 
Im would like ot know there range of traveling but couldnt find anything about it.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Shoot the grey squirrel maybe he will come back or maybe the grey is a mate.


----------

